# Ο ευρών του ροξακίου αμειφθήσεται (με ροξάκι, όχι με ευρών)



## Hellegennes (Sep 20, 2012)

Πόθεν το όνομα του ροξακίου; Είναι αλήθεια "ενδημικόν" μόνο εις τον Βορρά; Είναι brandname ή από την αγγλική λέξη rock, όπως λέει το ΛΚΝ; Αν δεν υπάρχει μόνο στον Βορρά, γιατί ο Μπαμπινιώτης δεν το ξέρει; Ερωτήματα που προέκυψαν από συζήτηση εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2012)

Στην Πάτρα παλιά τα πούλαγε σε μεγάλο μέγεθος ένα καφε-τυροπιτάδικο και τα έλεγε Ρωξ, με ωμέγα. Και δεν ήταν σιροπιαστά, ήταν περισσότερο σαν σφολιάτα με καρυδένια γέμιση κρουασάν (δεν ξέρω αν κυκλοφορούν ακόμα τα κρουασάν με γέμιση εκείνο το μίγμα σε χρώμα καφέ που τρίβει και δεν είναι σοκολάτα). Νόμιζα ότι ήταν ιδιοτυπία του καταστήματος και δεν τα έχω δει πουθενά αλλού.


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2012)

SBE said:


> ...δεν ξέρω αν κυκλοφορούν ακόμα τα κρουασάν με γέμιση εκείνο το μίγμα σε χρώμα καφέ που τρίβει και δεν είναι σοκολάτα.[...]


Ναι, από τα καλύτερα που έχω φάει (30 χρόνια τώρα), στην «Εύη» στη Μαρασλή. Ιδίως αν περάσεις από κει την ώρα που τα ξεφουρνίζει, την πάτησες, γλυκά και πεντανόστιμα όμως.


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 20, 2012)

προτιμώ τα βραχάκια που βραχοφέρνουν από τα ροξάκια που δαχτυλιδοφέρνουν 

Υ.Γ.
Ιδέ και rock (confectionery), σαν να ψιλομοιάζουν


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2012)

Τι μαθαίνει ο άνθρωπος με σας!

Έμαθα για το *κούρεμα ροξάκι*:
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/kourema_roksaki_13876

Μήπως είναι κάτι σαν friar haircut;

Και έμαθα (από την εφημερίδα Μακεδονία, φυσικά, της 15/12/1961) την ιστορία του δηλητηριασμένου ροξ, σύμφωνα με την οποία η κατηγορούμενη ως δηλητηριάστρια έδωσε στον αρραβωνιαστικό της (επειδή πίστευε ότι ήταν ανίκανος [βλέπε: he couldn't get his rocks off]) ένα ροξ με παραθείο, το οποίο όπως ισχυρίζεται η κατηγορούμενη το είχε ετοιμάσει για να αυτοκτονήσει η ίδια. Their relationship was heading for the rocks one way or the other.


----------



## Earion (Sep 20, 2012)

Εμένα, που αγνοώ παντελώς αυτό το πραματάκι, μου αρέσει που μεταγράφηκε με ξ αντί κ και ς. Θα το προσθέσω στον κατάλογο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2012)

#%$#%!%^΅&^* Ελληγενή, τώρα θυμήθηκα όλα τα παλιά γλυκά, αυτά που δεν έφαγα ποτέ αλλά ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν, αυτά που δεν θα ξαναφάω κλπ κλπ. Έχουμε λοιπόν το ΡΩΞ της καφετέριας κάτω από τα γραφεία του Φυσιολατρικού Συλλόγου, εκεί που πέρναγα τα Σάββατά μου σαν μαθήτρια, μαθαίνοντας παραδοσιακούς και μοντέρνους χορούς, διότι εμείς εις τας Πάτρας δεν είχαμε ανάγκη το Λύκειο Ελληνίδων, είχαμε τους δικούς μας λαογραφικούς και εκπολιτιστικούς (και εν προκειμένω και φυσιολατρικούς) συλλόγους, για Ελληνίδες _και_ Έλληνες. 
Μετά θυμάμαι κάποια εποχή άνοιξε το Γουέιτ Γουότσερς εις τας Πάτρας και στο πρόγραμμά του επιτρεπόταν για γλυκό το σαβαρέν. Το σαβαρέν ούτε που ήξερα τι είναι, αλλά το κουβέντιαζαν τόσο πολύ οι πελάτισσες της γιαγιάς μου που φρόντιζαν τη σιλουέτα τους ώστε αν και δεν έχω φάει ποτέ μου σαβαρέν, ούτε θα το αναγνώριζα άμα το έβλεπα, ξέρω ότι το είχε στάνταρ το ζαχαροπλαστείο _Λοτσάρης_, ότι είναι ένα ψωμοειδές σιροποειδές και ότι δε λέει και πολλά από γεύση αλλά άμα δεν μπορείς να φας μια σοκολατίνα, μια σεράνο, ε, βολεύεσαι με αυτό. 
Γλυκά που δεν θα μου δοθεί ποτέ πια η ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσω και που δεν δοκίμασα ποτέ γιατί "δεν ήμασταν του γλυκού" (μουαχαχαχαχαχα :devil: πίσω έχει η αχλάδα την ουρά): 
οι σοκολατίνες του Παυλίδη, γιατί μόνο σοκολατάκια αγοράζαμε από εκεί
κάτι σκευάσματα με μαντολάτο μέσα, καραμελωμένο και με ολόκληρα καρύδια ή φιστίκια Αιγίνης κολλημένα στην καραμέλα
τις καριόκες του Εντελβάις (συνοικιακό ζαχαροπλαστείο που κάποια εποχή έγινε πολύ ιν και άνοιξε και παραρτήματα κλπ, αλλά πριν γίνει της μόδας), που δεν ήταν σαν τις καριόκες του Παπαπαρασκευά στην Ξάνθη αλλά είχαν μέσα φρουί γλασέ και που δεν τις φτιάχνει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Φτιάχνει όμως πολύ καλή μουσταλευριά, όχι αυτά τα νερουλά του σουπερμάρκετ, πέρσι που ήμουνα Πάτρα το Σεπτέμβριο του έδωσα να καταλάβει. Οχτώ ευρώ το ταψάκι, βέβαια, αλλά πού να βρεις μούστο τη σήμερον, που πήγαν και τα ξεριζώσανε όλα και τα πουλήσανε οικόπεδα;
Και μια που είπα Ξάνθη, το τιραμισού και το προφιτερόλ του Νικολαΐδη, ο οποίος τώρα έχει γίνει γλυκά Βηρυτού (λες και έχει έλλειψη σιροπιαστά η Ξάνθη)
Γενικά _τα παλιά χρόνια_ (μέχρι δεκαετία του '80) ο ζαχαροπλαστικός κόσμος των Πατρών ήταν μια χαρά μοιρασμένος. Κάθε ζαχαροπλαστείο είχε τις σπεσιαλιτέ του και πήγαινες εκεί για την σπεσιαλιτέ και το πολύ να έπαιρνες και ένα- δυο άλλα πράγματα. Πήγαινες μέχρι το λιμάνι να ρίξεις ένα γράμμα στο ταχυδρομείο -κυριολεκτικά το έριχνες στην υποδοχή κι από πίσω καθόταν ένας χαρωπός κύριος με μια σφραγίδα και το σφράγιζε και το έβαζε στο σάκκο- και μετά περνούσες από τρία ζαχαροπλαστεία: ντόνατς και κρουασάν, σοκολατίνες ή μαντολατοκαρυδοσπεσιαλιτέ; Και πορτοκάλια ολόκληρα γλασέ και σοκολατάκια του Αθήνησι εργοστασίου μας (έβλεπες και τη ζωγραφιά του εργοστασίου του Παυλίδη από πάνω από το ταμείο ). Εκεί δίπλα είχε κι έναν παράδεισο του παιδιού, καραμελάδικο, καραμέλες με το κιλό και κάτι Τομπλερόν του κιλού στο πάνω ράφι για τους τυχερούς με μεγάλο χαρτζιλίκι. Νομίζω ο μόνος λόγος που δεν ήταν όλη η πόλη παχύσαρκη ήταν τα περιορισμένα οικονομικά και οι μαμάδες που έφτιαχναν στο σπίτι γλυκά. Εμείς δεν φτιάχναμε γλυκά στο σπίτι τα αγοράζαμε, ή όπως έλεγε η μητέρα μου, "τα είδα στη βιτρίνα και είπα καιρό έχουμε να φάμε ένα γλυκό, στην Αθήνα δεν είναι τα ζαχαροπλαστεία όλα σ'ένα μέρος όπως εδώ", εννοείται οι λουκουμάδες από τον κουμπάρο δεν μετράνε για γλυκό. Αλλά ενώ τιμούσαμε την παραγωγή των ζαχαροπλαστείων, τα τραπεζάκια έξω τα κοιτάζαμε αφ'υψηλού, καθώς, όπως έλεγε η μητέρα μου "συχνάζουν καμάκια" (αυτό ήταν την εποχή πριν τις τηλεοπτικές εκπομπές περί καμακιών που απομυθοποίησαν κάπως το φαινόμενο, τις οποίες εκπομπές δε θυμάμαι, θυμάμαι μόνο τον παππού μου και τη γιαγιά μου να τις παρακολουθούν κατασοκαρισμένοι). 

Όλα αυτά τα ζαχαροπλαστεία έχουν προσαρμοστεί στους καιρούς κι έχουν γίνει όλα ανεξαιρέτως, ακόμα και το καραμελάδικο, καφετέριες της φραπεδιάς και του φρέντο. Από γλυκά αηδίες, κάτι βιομηχανικά προϊόντα που θα τρίζουν τα κόκκαλα των ζαχαροπλάστηδων που στεγάζονταν κάποτε εκεί. Και υπάρχει ένας ζαχαροπλάστης που μετακινείται (δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς το φαινόμενο), γιατί εμφανίζεται κάποιο ζαχαροπλαστείο και για μερικά χρόνια φτιάχνει φοβερά γλυκά και μετά χαλάει ενώ ταυτόχρονα εμφανίζεται άλλο. Προφανώς ο ίδιος σεφ πάει γύρω γύρω.


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...] Έμαθα για το *κούρεμα ροξάκι*: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/kourema_roksaki_13876
> 
> Μήπως είναι κάτι σαν friar haircut;


 
Ε όχι και κούρεμα. Θα λέγαμε τη φαλάκρα _κούρεμα_; Πολλοί βέβαια κάνουν την ανάγκη φιλότιμο και ξυρίζουν το κρανίο για το ξεκάρφωμα. Ή μήπως έχει κανείς την εντύπωση πως όσοι το ξυρίζουν, το κάνουν λόγω στυλ και άποψης;
Έλλειψη είναι, απώλεια οδυνηρή για πολλούς, ιδίως πρώην χαιταίους. Τουλάχιστον δεν καταφεύγουν στην αποθέωση του καρακίτς, τη φράντζα που παλιότερα άφηναν μερικοί μακριά από τη μια πλευρά και σκέπαζαν τον ηλιακό να μην πουντιάσει. Μπρρρ... Μαλλί-χαλί, μαύρο χάλι.




MelidonisM said:


> [...] Υ.Γ. Ιδέ και rock (confectionery), σαν να ψιλομοιάζουν



Ιδέ και Brighton ή Blackpool rock.


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και έμαθα (από την εφημερίδα Μακεδονία, φυσικά, της 15/12/1961) την ιστορία του δηλητηριασμένου ροξ, σύμφωνα με την οποία η κατηγορούμενη ως δηλητηριάστρια έδωσε στον αρραβωνιαστικό της (επειδή πίστευε ότι ήταν ανίκανος [βλέπε: he couldn't get his rocks off]) ένα ροξ με παραθείο, το οποίο όπως ισχυρίζεται η κατηγορούμενη το είχε ετοιμάσει για να αυτοκτονήσει η ίδια. Their relationship was heading for the rocks one way or the other.



Ροξάκι δηλητήριο! Και δίπλα άλλη τραγική ιστορία ομογενών "εδηλητηρίασε τον εραστή της με φωταέριο", τι στο καλό, ήταν της μόδας αυτά τότε;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 20, 2012)

Μ' αρέσει που το πάτε γύρω γύρω, και για τα ροξάκια δε μιλάτε! 

Ελλη, επειδή για την ώρα δεν ξέρω πόθεν κρατάει η σκούφια του ονόματός τους, πάρε συνταγή και εικόνα και επιφυλάσσομαι.

κοινώς, φάτε μάτια ψάρια ροξάκια.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 20, 2012)

daeman said:


> Ιδέ και Brighton ή Blackpool rock.




Αυτό είναι το Brighton Rock  :twit:


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2012)

SBE said:


> [...] και στο πρόγραμμά του επιτρεπόταν για γλυκό το σαβαρέν. Το σαβαρέν ούτε που ήξερα τι είναι, αλλά το κουβέντιαζαν τόσο πολύ οι πελάτισσες της γιαγιάς μου που φρόντιζαν τη σιλουέτα τους ώστε αν και δεν έχω φάει ποτέ μου σαβαρέν, ούτε θα το αναγνώριζα άμα το έβλεπα, ξέρω ότι το είχε στάνταρ το ζαχαροπλαστείο _Λοτσάρης_, ότι είναι ένα ψωμοειδές σιροποειδές και ότι δε λέει και πολλά από γεύση αλλά άμα δεν μπορείς να φας μια σοκολατίνα, μια σεράνο, ε, βολεύεσαι με αυτό. [...]


Μωρέ, άμα είναι καλός ο μπαμπάς... Έχω φάει μπαμπά που μιλούσε, γλαφυρά και τρυφερά, κι εγώ του απαντούσα με το ανάλογο πάθος: "Who's your daddy?"  Για foreplay βέβαια το σαβαρέν, πριν την κυρίως σοκολακολασία.



SBE said:


> Γενικά _τα παλιά χρόνια_ (μέχρι δεκαετία του '80) ο ζαχαροπλαστικός κόσμος των Πατρών ήταν μια χαρά μοιρασμένος. Κάθε ζαχαροπλαστείο είχε τις σπεσιαλιτέ του και πήγαινες εκεί για την σπεσιαλιτέ και το πολύ να έπαιρνες και ένα- δυο άλλα πράγματα. [...]


 Εδώ στην Τρίκκη είναι ακόμα έτσι, σ' έναν πας για γλυκά με καϊμάκι, σε άλλον για σπάτουλα, στον τρίτο για σιροπιαστά, στον άλλον για σοκολατένια κλπ. Υπάρχει κι ένας μερακλής που τα κάνει όλα τέλεια (π.χ. τρίγωνα εφάμιλλα για να μην πω καλύτερα κι απ' του Πανοράματος), αλλά παρότι είναι φίλος, δεν πάω συχνά. Πρέπει να χωράω στις πόρτες. Τώρα τελευταία άρχισαν να ξεφυτρώνουν και βιομηχανοποιημένα όλα-τα-σφάζω-όλα-τα-μαχαιρώνω και λόγω χαμηλότερων συνήθως τιμών, έχουν κίνηση. Να δούμε πόσο θ' αντέξουν οι παλιοί...


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2012)

daeman said:


> Τώρα τελευταία άρχισαν να ξεφυτρώνουν και βιομηχανοποιημένα όλα-τα-σφάζω-όλα-τα-μαχαιρώνω και λόγω χαμηλότερων συνήθως τιμών, έχουν κίνηση. Να δούμε πόσο θ' αντέξουν οι παλιοί...



Είναι πολλοί οι παράγοντες. Στα ζαχαροπλαστεία της Πάτρας η πτώση οφειλόταν συνήθως στο θάνατο του ιδιοκτήτη- ζαχαροπλάστη, ειδικά σε περιπτώσεις που άφησε στα παιδιά ακίνητο-λουκούμι στο κέντρο της πόλης, οπότε γιατί να κουράζονται στην κουζίνα αφού με μια καφετιέρα λύνεις τα προβλήματά σου, είτε σε αλλαγή προσανατολισμού της επιχείρησης, είτε σε πτώση της ποιότητας που είχε αποτέλεσμα πτώση της πελατείας κλπ κλπ. 
Πιστεύω ότι αυτό το παλιό μοντέλο ζαχαροπλαστείου μπορεί να επιζήσει στην κρίση αν οι ζαχαροπλάστες είναι ικανοποιημένοι με τα λίγα. 
Όμως αν έχεις μετατρέψει το μαγαζί σε φραπεδάδικο χωρίς ουσία, με το που σφίγγει το ζωνάρι κόβουν τον πολύ φραπέ και την πάτησες. 

Βεβαίως υπάρχει κι η πάστα του Καρφούρ (το αηδιαστικότερο έδεσμα) και τα λοιπά βιομηχανικά, που προφανώς πουλάνε, αλλά ελπίζω να μη μας πιάσει η μανία να ζούμε όπως ζούσαμε αλλά πιο φτηνά.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2012)

SBE said:


> Γενικά _τα παλιά χρόνια_ (μέχρι δεκαετία του '80) ο ζαχαροπλαστικός κόσμος των Πατρών ήταν μια χαρά μοιρασμένος. Κάθε ζαχαροπλαστείο είχε τις σπεσιαλιτέ του και πήγαινες εκεί για την σπεσιαλιτέ και το πολύ να έπαιρνες και ένα- δυο άλλα πράγματα.


Θυμάμαι κι ο Πελεκάνος είχε κάποια σπεσιαλιτέ, αλλά δεν μου 'ρχεται τώρα (...γεράματα...).


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Θυμάμαι κι ο Πελεκάνος είχε κάποια σπεσιαλιτέ, αλλά δεν μου 'ρχεται τώρα (...γεράματα...).


Προσδιόρισε εποχή, γιατί κι αυτό το μαγαζί έχει περάσει τις φάσεις του. 
Από παραθαλάσσια καφετέρια με ωραία παγωτά για παιδιά (ομπρελλίτσες κι έτσι), κάποια εποχή έγινε ΤΟ ζαχαροπλαστείο, με φοβερά γλυκά και μετά απότομα χάλασε. Γι'αυτό λέω ότι κάποιος ζαχαροπλάστης πηγαίνει από το ένα μαγαζί στο άλλο.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως το γνώρισα τη δεκαετία τού '90. :)


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2012)

Τι να σου πω, τα νάιντιζ είναι μία περίοδος της ζωής μου που χάνεται σιγά σιγά στην αχλή του διδακτορικού μου, δε θυμάμαι τίποτα. Να σκεφτείς έχει κάτι χαζοπρογράμματα η τηλεόραση με τίτλο I hate 199*, κάθε επεισόδιο διαφορετική χρονιά, και τις προάλλες έβλεπα το 1996 κι αναρωτιόμουν πού ζούσα τότε και δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι αυτά που έδειχνε. Μπορώ όμως να σου δώσω από μνήμης βιβλιογραφία ηλεκτρονικής υψηλών συχνοτήτων, μέχρι και σελίδες και κεφάλαια (it's my party trick).


----------



## Zbeebz (Sep 22, 2012)

daeman said:


> Μωρέ, άμα είναι καλός ο μπαμπάς... Έχω φάει μπαμπά που μιλούσε, γλαφυρά και τρυφερά, κι εγώ του απαντούσα με το ανάλογο πάθος: "Who's your daddy?"  Για foreplay βέβαια το σαβαρέν, πριν την κυρίως σοκολακολασία.


Καλά, η κραυγή who's your daddy επιβάλλεται κατά το μασούλημα ενός πετυχημένου μπαμπά! [μπαρμπαδέλι που ξεκαρδίζεται δεν βρίσκω!]
Να επισημάνω όμως ότι, κανονικά, ο μπαμπάς περιέχει και σταφίδες, ενώ το σαβαρέν (που είναι πάν'-κάτ' το ίδιο πράγμα) όχι. Αυτό που λέμε εμείς μπαμπά, οι ακριβολόγοι θα το έλεγαν σαβαρέν και μόνο.
Επίσης, το ροξάκι μπορεί να αναφέρεται τόσο σε φαλάκρα αυθόρμητη όσο και σε φαλάκρα... εσκεμμένη. Θυμηθείτε την κουάφ του Κρίστιαν Σλέιτερ στην ταινία "Το όνομα του ρόδου"! 
Daeman, σαν πολλά να γνωρίζεις για τα τρίγωνα Θεσ/νίκης. Μήπως είσαι συμπατριώτης μου;


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2012)

Zbeebz said:


> [...]Επίσης, το ροξάκι μπορεί να αναφέρεται τόσο σε φαλάκρα αυθόρμητη όσο και σε φαλάκρα... εσκεμμένη. Θυμηθείτε την κουάφ του Κρίστιαν Σλέιτερ στην ταινία "Το όνομα του ρόδου"!
> Daeman, σαν πολλά να γνωρίζεις για τα τρίγωνα Θεσ/νίκης. Μήπως είσαι συμπατριώτης μου;



Ναι, η εσκεμμένη είναι το friar haircut που λέει ο Νικέλ στο #5 (εδώ ο πρώτος που είδα με τέτοιο κούρεμα, μικρός στην ασπρόμαυρη τότε τηλεόραση, ο πάτερ Τακ):

 Friar Tuck rocks! :laugh: 
Η φωτογραφία από ένα μπλογκ με τίτλο wasted potentials που περιγράφει τις κατηγορίες της φαλάκρας. Το συγκεκριμένο είδος ακούσιας φαλάκρας κατατάσσεται στο bald spot όπου αναφέρεται σαν παράδειγμα και ο πρίγκιψ του ΗΒ. 

Περισσότερα στο λήμμα tonsure στη Wikipedia· το οποίο tonsure στην ορθόδοξη παράδοση λέγεται _απόκαρση_, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. 

Συμπατριώτες δεν είμαστε με τη γεωγραφική έννοια, εκτός αν είσαι από την Κρήτη· αν και τελικά όπου γης και πατρίς. Απλώς η ζωή μ' έβγαλε αρκετά κοντά στη Θεσσαλονίκη, στην Τρίκκη, που παρότι απέχει 230 χλμ. και βρίσκεται στην κεντρική Ελλάδα, δέχεται σε πολλά ισχυρές επιρροές από τη βόρεια. Από γαστριμαργική άποψη πάλι (και μουσική βεβαίως), όλοι οι άνθρωποι, όπου γης, συμπατριώτες δεν είμαστε; :) 

Όπου αγαπάς και όπου γης, από την Αξιώτισσα Μαρία Αναματερού 






Όπου αγαπάς και όπου γης
ρόδο το χρώμα της αυγής
τόπος κι αν είναι μακρινός
γλυκοχαράζει αυγερινός.


----------

